# Organic



## GingerT43 (Feb 16, 2006)

Does anyone know of any good all organic recipes?  Any type, dessert, appitizers, entre.  I'm trying to eat only organic.


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2006)

I could be wrong, but it isn't the recipe that is organic, but the ingredients. Any recipe can be made organic as long as it is made with organic food. Someone correct me if I am wrong please


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 16, 2006)

sounds right to me GB - it is important to find a market that carries everything you need - i sometimes find myself having to make several trips to different places ---


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 16, 2006)

its the ingredients


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 18, 2006)

I only eat organic meats and vegetables.  Luckily our supermarkets carry quite a wide range of the vegetables and my local butcher has great organic beef, lamb, pork and chickens - even haggis!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 18, 2006)

I never really thougt about organic anything..Then as I was reading on here one day someone said that organic veggies tasted better than the others. Well doubting Thomas that I am, I had to see for myself. They were right, veggies and chicken were outstanding in flavor..I use organic veggies and chicken as often as I can, 

kadesma


----------



## GingerT43 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey Thanks, I know, stupid question.  I know it's the ingredients that are organic, not the recipe.  I think that the organic veggies/fruit do taste ALOT better.


----------



## Caine (Feb 22, 2006)

All my ingrediets are organic. I quit cooking with inorganic substances, such as concrete, ashphalt, fiberglass, asbestos, plastic, and crude oil a long time ago. I don't even put the bowl full of wax fruit on the table any more.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2006)

lol caine.   Yep.. organic tastes better.. but it cost so much more that I often skip it.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 22, 2006)

Ummmm... what Caine is poiting out in his own distinctive way is that ALL food is "organic" in the chemical sense, which is defined by having a carbon atom ("organic chemistry").  

At least I think ....


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, he's making a point - obscure though it may be!  The thing is that NOWADAYS - organic foods has taken on the meaning of foods raised with nothing 'added' that is not from natural sources.

Jings, and I thought we Europeans could be obtuse.


----------

